# Keeping Red Cherry Shrimp Alive



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I have been unable to keep Red Cherry Shrimp alive long enough to breed. The are in a 10G.

Params

76 degrees
0 Ammonia
0 Nitrites
10 Nitrates.

I have had them in the tank with a common Pleco. No dice.

Currently the tank a 8 really small neons of some type. The shrimp are as big as the fish and I see no evidence they are getting eaten alive.

The tank has java moss growing on driftwood, Xmas moss growing on driftwood and a Xmas moss wall.

I buy them young they grow to adult size and then start disappearing.

Thoughts?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Have you looked for them? I noticed that mine would disappear too but now there is a sea of them!

if they are not in there then something is obviously wrong with you numbers.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

How long do you have them in your tank before they die? How often of a water change?

If they died within the first two weeks of getting them, then there's somthing wrong with the water that they can't seem to adjust to. My tank is stable at around 70, and get's 4 degrees hotter when lights go on. So maybe the light heat could be a problem? If so you can try turning down the heat to 74. Also, you nitrate levels may be higher than you think from a bad test kit. 

Good luck,

-John N.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Feb 26, 2006)

If they are growing fine, to adulthood, then it could be old age. How long are we talking about? Here's a question....have you seen any saddled or berried? Any babies?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Are you using something like Seachem Prime to remove chloromine, chlorine, and heavy metals out of the water?


----------



## DrussRob (Mar 21, 2007)

AaronT said:


> Are you using something like Seachem Prime to remove chloromine, chlorine, and heavy metals out of the water?


Is Prime evil to use with shrimp?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

DrussRob said:


> Is Prime evil to use with shrimp?


No, one should be using it if they are on public water.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have been using Amquel+plus/Novaaqua+plus for my shrimp...crs/rcs/tiger/sp.blue/etc and it works fine.


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes, I use Prime in all my tanks.


----------



## fishtastico (Feb 28, 2007)

Some possible theories...

Your water could be too warm. A friend of mine who breeds cherries says that they do best in water between 68 - 72 F. They will survive in warmer, and cooler temps but they seem to be heartier in cooler temps.

Do you have plenty of plants in the tank? Java moss, riccia, water sprite, water lettuce, stuff that they can cling to, nibble on, and hide in. They also need a light cycle of at least a few hours a day. Having plenty of greenery in there will take care of any extra nitrates, and with lights for the plants you'll be taking care of 2 needs at once.

I keep the juvenilles in a 5 ga. with a ton of plant material.. mosses and clippings from my planted tank so they have plenty to cling to. I add more water as the water evaporates (which in my fishroom, is every couple of days). I treat my water with AquaSafe dechlor. I feed them a varied diet of spirulina flake, "marine" flake (it has some kelp in it), and bbs (baby brine shrimp). They really color up after a meal of bbs. When they reach about 1/2" size they move to the plant tank where I hardly ever see them .. but when I do it's like a little jolt of red against a vibrant green. BOY do these shrimp look cool with dual daylight bulbs!

If everything else seems in order, look at the nitrate levels again - I would also try them in water from a well cycled tank. Do you use a sponge filter, corner/box filter, or power filter?


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I leaning towards temperature, everything else checks out. I will slowly lower the temps in the tank and see if that helps.


----------



## dyollnave (May 30, 2009)

I know this thread is old but I thought I might add. I have a 10g at around 78 f and my cherry shrimp breed like crazy. I have 15 adults, with about 7 of which are female. Now I have at least 40 babies running around. I would put my money on heavy metals, especially copper (obviously) and plant matter. 

I dont know if it works for everyone but once i started putting some algae tablets in the tank (half of one every few days once they are eaten) I noticed that the females became pregnant shortly afterwords. Maybe the algae tables triggered a matting ritual. Something to try


----------

